# Help!!! Dying goat



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

We have a sick goat on her hands, prayers please and help if you can. My friend Emilie's goat TK was cold on the ground and barely breathing. We know we can give her some coffee. Or molasses or something but how to dilute it or how much? Rubbing to keep her warm. Oh gosh, just don't know what to do


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

What is her temp, what does her poop look like, do you have access to any meds like vit b?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

take her temp...if she is sub then put her in a bag with her head out and place her in a very warm tub of water...keep her head above the water...rub her briskly...get her mad at you to scream...gether to take that deep breath for her lungs...no mile until her temp is 100


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Can you give a little history on what may have caused this. Hopefuly some one who knows more will jump in.


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm thinking toxemia? She now has liquid just like, sitting in her mouth?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

cd antitoxin is needed for toxemia....but the liquid is most likely because she cannot swallow being so weak..just wipe honey or molasses in her mouth..a tiny bit..dont try liquid right now...keep rubbing her..get her warm..

what is her temp?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Her temp: dead.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh..Im so sorry...You sure tried with her


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you. 

What could have been wrong though?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Actually, I just found out.....

Thank you guys though for your help, guess I was just too late.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

its hard to say..silent pneumonia hits hard and fast..baby shuts down and dies...could have been enterotoxemia as you suspected... its really hard to say...Im so sorry for your loss..I know its heart breaking..


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you. 

Could it effect my only goat left out there? She's pregnant!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

not necessarily...you have one sick and the others just fine...you could do a check up...take her temp,,,check her eye lids...be sure they are nice and deep pink to red, see that she is eating drinking pooping peeing just fine..chewing a cud..bright and alert...


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

happybleats said:


> not necessarily...you have one sick and the others just fine...you could do a check up...take her temp,,,check her eye lids...be sure they are nice and deep pink to red, see that she is eating drinking pooping peeing just fine..chewing a cud..bright and alert...


They both were fine Friday! 
Eyelids pink as can be.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

some times the babies are just more susceptible..do keep a close watch on her....B complex will give her a nice boost and help her fight off illness. No need to treat unless you see her off feed, acting depressed..standing hunched and tail down are all signs she isn't feeling well..keep her bedding clean and dust free as much as possible..a good layer of straw keeps dust down...these are really all you can do to help protect her..Again..Im very sorry about the loss of the little one...


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

happybleats said:


> some times the babies are just more susceptible..do keep a close watch on her....B complex will give her a nice boost and help her fight off illness. No need to treat unless you see her off feed, acting depressed..standing hunched and tail down are all signs she isn't feeling well..keep her bedding clean and dust free as much as possible..a good layer of straw keeps dust down...these are really all you can do to help protect her..Again..Im very sorry about the loss of the little one...


Thank you. She was deff my baby. 
I can NOT afford to loose ruby, she is the only one out there and she was my survivor. 
I guess I just can't save them all from deaths doorstep. 
But, ruby is VERY depressed. Ruby looked at TK (the lil one) as her kid. So she is very sad. Crying even. Walking around and screaming. 
I'm working on getting her a new friend til we can boost our her back up. 
Anything I can do for my baby? I feel horrible!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

B complex is great for her stress...spend lots of time with her..love on her..that will help more than anything to get through this ..and you as well : )


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

happybleats said:


> B complex is great for her stress...spend lots of time with her..love on her..that will help more than anything to get through this ..and you as well : )


Alright!
Thank you!!


----------



## Sharryn (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure she knew how much you loved her. :tears:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you.... 

I sure hope she did.


----------

